# Our new baby (literally) girl! ^_^;



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

I am so very happy to introduce you to the latest member of our little family. Brought to us my the ever-wonderful and supportive CJ (logisticsguy), this tiny little girl is only 10-ish weeks old! She's about an inch and 1/4 long, and she's a little beat up. It seems at some point recently, one of her sisters had a go at her, and actually bit one of her dorsal fins right off! There's just a stump there now, but we're treating her and hopefully it'll grow back. For now though, she's still super active, a great swimmer, a wolfish eater, a happy little surfer, and the most precious little thing ever. <3 No name yet, but mulling around some ideas. Here she is!










And here is an absolutely adorkable video I took of her this morning now that she's all used to her tank. She is both super active and super lazy. She'll tear around like a crazy person for a few minutes like in this video, and then be like "well, that's enough of that," and just rest for the next 15 minutes. xD 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjNQbw8Gymc

SHE'S SO CUTE! -barfs rainbows-


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Im so happy she likes her new home and that you like her. You can really see her colors coming on in a couple pics. She is a teeny lil thing but has a real fighting spirit. It was not always easy for her being the smallest fry in the spawn.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Awesome, I love his fish!


----------



## Mercury (Feb 2, 2014)

She is adorable!


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

:3 inorite?


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

It is soooo hard to name her. Q.Q;


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

She was playing hide and seek today!


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

XxxXnoodleXxxX said:


> It seems at some point recently, one of her sisters had a go at her, and actually bit one of her dorsal fins right off! There's just a stump there now, but we're treating her and hopefully it'll grow back.


I meant ventral, ventral fin. -facepalm-


----------



## knottymare (Feb 23, 2014)

XxxXnoodleXxxX said:


> I meant ventral, ventral fin. -facepalm-


Poor wee cutie! I'm sure she'll recover just fine!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Looking good! I think something in her name that reflects her lack of size like Peewee or Squirt maybe lol. Glad she is doing good. Cheering for that ventral to grow back.


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

Her ventral is growing back very well (grown about 1-2mm since we got her last week!) and we've finally named her!

Everyone, say hello to Yuffie!  We named her after the adorable, dorky thief girl from Final Fantasy 7, and it fits her to a tee. <3


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Awesome name! Glad that ventral is growing back. Say hi to Yuffie for me. Cute little twerp.


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

You have no idea how big a dork she is, my friend. Wait until you see the new video I took.


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

Not sure why my first picture was taken down, but here it is again, and following it, I have an UPDATE! 










So little Yuffie has been growing her bummed fin REALLY fast. It's not about 1/3 the size it should be, and it's the right shape already too. You can sort of see the length in this picture, the arrows mark where her growing fin ends, and where her normal fin ends.


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

Sooooo we are currently wondering if Yuffie is indeed a girl or if she requires a name change, because she's showing signs of being a boy. o.o;

Her anal and caudal fin are almost the fame size and come together. 

Here are some pictures. I'd love some opinions!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

That definitely looks like a male.


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> That definitely looks like a male.


o.o Really? Don't forget how flashy Tiny Tina was! 










And she was definitely a girl. :3


----------



## tromboneplaya (Jul 7, 2010)

I would have said male too (although what do I know, I would have said Tiny Tina was male as well). Very very pretty though


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

Ahaha thanks <3


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Maleee ;o


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Wow has Yuffie ever grown up. Looks like history has repeated itself lol. 

I believe she is a he.


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

logisticsguy said:


> Wow has Yuffie ever grown up. Looks like history has repeated itself lol.
> 
> I believe she is a he.


o.o Based on what as compared to say, how male Tiny Tina looked?


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Based mostly on fin length, compares to his/her brothers and sisters. ventral length and general body shape. Looks more like his Dad than his Moma.


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

logisticsguy said:


> Based mostly on fin length, compares to his/her brothers and sisters. ventral length and general body shape. Looks more like his Dad than his Moma.


Good point. You DO know what the parents AND all his/her sisters and brothers looked like for comparison... >_<


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Yeah the older they get the easier it is to sex them. You got this little fellow as a baby so it is much harder. Good new is looks healthy and growing like a weed. I have screwed up so many times when trying to sex them before 3-4 months. Some betta are easy but some take a while to show.


----------

